# Normais climatológicas 1951-1980 Ponte de Lima



## spikelet (22 Ago 2013 às 10:35)

Olá, sou nova nestas andanças e gostaria de saber se alguém me poderia ajudar a encontrar as normais climatológicas de 1951-1980 para a estação de Ponte de Lima e outra estação lá perto.

Obrigado


----------



## 1337 (3 Set 2013 às 15:19)

spikelet disse:


> Olá, sou nova nestas andanças e gostaria de saber se alguém me poderia ajudar a encontrar as normais climatológicas de 1951-1980 para a estação de Ponte de Lima e outra estação lá perto.
> 
> Obrigado



Olá, de 51 a 80 não tenho as normais, mas guardei as normais que o André me enviou para o  período de 71 a 2000, cá vai:


Ponte de Lima (18m), (71-00)
Jan 210.0
Fev 184.3
Mar 108.5
Abr 123.6
Mai 119.4
Jun 55.6
Jul 28.0
Ago 32.3
Set 95.0
Out 177.8
Nov 185.3
Dez 249.1
Ano 1569.1mm

e isto em termos de precipitação, de temperaturas ainda não consegui arranjar


----------

